# E3 2010: New Xbox 360 Unboxing Video



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*E3 2010: New Xbox 360 Unboxing Video*






*Video Source: YouTube 
*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Way to just rip it out the box 

It does look much nicer though :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I will wait until November or so to get one of these and see how they holdup. I love my 360 but after the past hardware issues, (had to send in 3 myself), I want to be a little more cautious.

It does look a lot nicer though and I do want one.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

It looks nice, but the piano black finish is a fingerprint magnet.


----------

